# Suche Notebook mit mattem Display aber auch relativ Spieletauglich



## Wodario (3. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein Notebook das auch mal für den Außeneinsatz geeignet ist, also wird wohl nur ein mattes Display in Frage kommen? Damit man auch noch was sieht wenn die Sonne scheint..
Zudem sollte es auch noch einigermaßen Spieletauglich sein, bin kein Hardcore-Gamer aber so zwischendurch sollte ein Spiel in mittleren Einstellungen möglich sein.
Vom Computerladen in der Nähe wurden mir folgende beiden Vorgeschlagen:

Acer TravelMate 7730G-864G64BN, GeForce 9600M (LX.TQ30X.043)
http://http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a352680.html

*LG Electronics S510-X.CBCHG*
http://http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a367312.html

ich tendiere eher zum Acer da es die höhere Auflösung hat. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem der beiden? Oder macht es sinn noch 14 Tage zu warten weil nach der Cebit die Preise sinken oder was besseres kommt?

Wodario


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. März 2009)

Ich würde deutlich eher zum LG tendieren, da Acer wohl nicht die beste verarbeitung (vor allem auf lange Sicht) sowie Service hat...
Außerdem hat die große Version davon sehr gut abgeschnitten (*Test* ; Bem: Notebookjournal testet sehr hart, also nicht abschrecken lassen von den eigentlich wenigen Sternen für ein sehr gutes Notebook).

Achso, es wird wohl so sein, dass die Preise sinken, aber wahrsagen kann trotzdem keiner, wird halt wohl billiger werden durch die vielen Produktankündigungen^^.

Gruß,

M4$T3R CH13F


----------



## ashura hades (11. März 2009)

Stimme dem zu, soviel zum Thema Acer und 'Service'

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...r-gaming-pc-aspire-predator-g7200-7700-a.html

Schon fast ein Sakrileg Service und Acer in einem Satz zu nennen  Auch wenn mein Acer Lap doch sehr gut verarbeitet ist, das mit dem Kundenservice wusste ich leider vorher nicht, ansonsten wäre das ein schönes Durchfahrt Verboten Schild gewesen.

Ich persönlich würde zu dem LG oder alternativ einem von MSI tendieren, gerade mit MSI hab ich in Punkto Kundenservice (und den braucht man schneller als einem lieb ist) gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Preisentwicklungen sind so schwer vorher zu sagen das du lieber gleich zuschlagen solltest wenn du das Geld hast.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2009)

ashura hades schrieb:


> Schon fast ein Sakrileg Service und Acer in einem Satz zu nennen  Auch wenn mein Acer Lap doch sehr gut verarbeitet ist, das mit dem Kundenservice wusste ich leider vorher nicht, ansonsten wäre das ein schönes Durchfahrt Verboten Schild gewesen.


 wieso, was is denn mit dem service?  

NBooks und desktop-service is btw oft getrennt, zB bei asus is laptopservie was ganz anderes als der für zB motherboards.


----------



## ashura hades (11. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich mal, bei einer Firma mach ich da keine großen Unterschied. Eine Firma von der Größe und Kapitalbasis wie Acer sollten sie in jedem Aspekt ihrer Firma vorbildlich hervortreten. Wenn es bei einer Sparte dermaßen hakt, glaube ich einfach nicht das es woanders besser läuft.

Echt, wenn eine Firma irgendow sich selbst mit Schmutz bewirft schau ich doch nich ob irgend ein Teil sauber geblieben ist.

Außerdem, les dir doch mal die Postings durch, da wird auch über Probleme mit dem Support von Acer Notebooks berichtet, deswegen hab ich ja den Link speziell zu diesem Thread gesetzt 

Besonders hier, den Link ganz unten das Posting von Imperex, da wird das erste mal in diesem Thread auch ein Lap erwähnt, aber den Link zu lesen bevor man Postet, ist ja schließlich nicht nötig:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...gaming-pc-aspire-predator-g7200-7700-a-6.html


----------



## riedochs (12. März 2009)

Schau dir mal die Dell Vostro Notebooks an.


----------



## rebel4life (14. März 2009)

Schau dir mal die Thinkpads an. Von Acer halte ich gar nichts - gehen schnell kaputt und der Service ist bescheiden.


----------



## Driver76 (14. März 2009)

rebel4life du musst nicht in jedem topic schreiben das acer und co ******** ist... Ich wette du hattest nicht mal einen das ist einfach ein vorurteil. Die verarbeitung dieser notebook's ist in den letzten jahren sehr gestiegen..


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2009)

Ich hab aber genau aus diesem Grund kein Acer Gerät, denn ich informier mich* vor* dem Kauf ob Geräte dieses Herstellers was taugen. Wie ich zu meinem Urteil komme? Ganz einfach - so Sachen wie der Predator oder auch einfach Laptops von Bekannten, da merkt man halt einfach einen gewissen Unterschied. Bei Acer hätte ich Angst, dass das Laptop nach 2 Stunden Betriebszeit das Schmelzen anfängt und auf einmal man Fäden von den Tasten zieht...


----------

